# matia-mu



## isab.robert

Cette expression en greque, matia-mu, quel correspondent a-t-elle en français ou en anglais?


----------



## orthophron

μάτια = eyes. 
"μάτια μου" is used metaphorically and means "my dear" when talking tenderly or erotically to either a male or a female person.


----------



## elliest_5

_French: Mon/ma chéri(e)_


----------



## shawnee

Litteralment en Francais, 'mes yeux', mais on traduire comme '_Mon/ma chéri(e)' comme dit elliest 5.
_


----------



## cubbettee

If Matia-mu  means my dear, then how would you say ---my eyes


----------



## figolfin

By adding the article "τα" [ta].

An example would be: _Πονάνε τα μάτια μου [ponane ta matia mu] - _My eyes hurt


----------



## elliest_5

cubbettee said:


> If Matia-mu  means my dear, then how would you say ---my eyes


"matia mu" only means "my dear" when used in Vocative case (i.e. when used in order to call someone), in all other cases (nominative+accusative="ta matia", genitive = "ton mation") the word is used in its normal meaning (=eyes).

NB  if you are interested in the exact pronounciation of the word  "ματια", this should be [m  átja] (genitive: [matjón])


----------



## tzesyneas

Μάτια μου is used to say how valuable is someone to you. Valuable as your eyes. Sometimes we use ματαρες μου to say how beautiful are a persons eyes but we must know the person well. It must be our child, girlfriend/boyfriend or someone we feel like our child, girlfriend/boyfriend. That's why it tends to mean my dear. Μάτια=eyes. Heart=καρδιά. Υou can also say καρδιά μου=my heart (mon coeur(?)).


----------



## cubbettee

Thanks for all that information, it is so interesting to see  how such a big difference can occur over such minor alterations of the words


----------

